# Come si affronta la paura



## oro.blu (18 Febbraio 2016)

Parto da questa riflessione, che naturalmente è basata sulla mia esperienza, ma le forme della paura e i modi di affrontarla sono diversi. Voi le vostre "paure" come le affrontate?

Io vivo in una casa grandissima, abbastanza isolata, tra una casa e l'altra ci sono campi ed i vicini si fanno i cavoli loro.
Ho trovato tanta chiusura in questo paesino, ma probabilmente è così in ogni dove, la gente non si immischia. 

Siamo venuti ad abitare qui un anno dopo il matrimonio, prima si abitava in "città", quelli di Roma, Milano, Firenze ecc mi passino il termine , in un appartamentino con la vicina nonnina di fronte che aspettava dietro la porta di casa che io uscissi, per uscire anche lei a scambiare quattro chiacchiere. Che mi chiedeva della salute di mia figlia e che mi diceva: " ho visto che sei sola, tuo marito dov'è? Non hai paura tu e la bambina da sole?"... ed io mi chiedevo cosa c'era da avere paura, avevo la mia casa e sotto e sopra c'era sempre gente.... Appunto lì c'era sempre gente....
Ma una volta trasferita, in questa casa immensa, isolata, quando lui non c'era,la paura  di notte si facevano strada, avvallata dagli scricchiolii, dal rumore del vento, da un cane che ululava in lontananza....
E mi ricordo quanto spesso ci lasciava soli. Si certo per lavoro, ma eravamo comunque soli. 
Non quella paura che ti fa tremare le gambe e ti fa piangere, una paura sottile che non senti come tale ma è presente.
Allora, come oggi, il sonno sparisce ed è facile arrivare alle due tre di mattina incollati al tv, magari alla fine addormentarsi lì, con la luce accesa, come se la luce ti proteggesse dagli intrusi. I primi tempi dormivo con una spranga di ferro sotto il letto. Non l'ho mai detto a mio marito, ne a mia madre che ogni tanto mi chiedeva come facevo a rimanere tanto da sola con dei bambini piccoli in una casa tanto isolata. NON HO PAURA. Ma alla fine l'avevo e ce l'ho.

Il fatto è che ci si abitua, che altra soluzione ho od avevo? Ci si abitua a convivere, magari negando. Ci si affida al fato, alla buona sorte, alla speranza che non succeda niente.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2016)

Non lo so. Non ho mai abitato in un luogo isolato. Ma rapine avvengono anche in città.


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Febbraio 2016)

Io abito in un paesino piccolo, in un condominio al piano terra, e ho sempre paura quando mio marito non c'è la notte. Qui i ladri saranno entrati almeno in un terzo delle abitazioni, di qualsisi tipo, isolate o al terzo piano non fa differenza. Quasi nessuno si accorge di nulla e se qualcuno li becca, scappano via. Mi dico che se dovessi accorgermi di qualcuno che riesce ad entrare faccio finta di dormire, ammesso che non muoia d'infarto; affrontare più uomini da sola non mi pare il caso.
Ultimamente stanno entrando anche di giorno nei condomini, ben informati dell'assenza dei proprietari anche solo per qualche ora; azionano perfino trapani o altro per scardinare le casseforti, senza che i vicini battano ciglio pensando a qualche lavoro. Hanno svuotato appartamenti passando per le scale incrociando anche gente che si è fatta i fatti suoi, del resto cosa chiedi, scusi è un ladro o un operaio? 

Spero di averti confortata :rotfl:


Dai, scherzo . Ma sistemi d'allarme ne hai? Per me sarà la prossima spesa per casa, anche se i vicini ce l'hanno tutti e per arrivare da me teoricamente dovrebbero passare dai loro giardini, a meno che non vogliano affrontare il giardino pensile ( e la possibilità c'è).


----------



## Tessa (18 Febbraio 2016)

Non ci riuscirei.....nel buio ogni rumore e' amplificato....e la paura e' una brutta bestia che si insinua e genera mostri....
Conosco bene quelle terre meravigliose dove vivi. 
Mia zia abita sola solissima nella tua stessa situazione. Nessun recinto. Neanche il cane da guardia. 
Si e' convinta da poco ad acquistare un bilocale in 'citta'. Ma non ci va mai. 
Noi 'cittadini metropolitani' non capiamo come faccia. O forse si, quando svegliandoti la mattina apri le imposte e vedi il Carso.....


----------



## oro.blu (18 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io abito in un paesino piccolo, in un condominio al piano terra, e ho sempre paura quando mio marito non c'è la notte. Qui i ladri saranno entrati almeno in un terzo delle abitazioni, di qualsisi tipo, isolate o al terzo piano non fa differenza. Quasi nessuno si accorge di nulla e se qualcuno li becca, scappano via. Mi dico che se dovessi accorgermi di qualcuno che riesce ad entrare faccio finta di dormire, ammesso che non muoia d'infarto; affrontare più uomini da sola non mi pare il caso.
> Ultimamente stanno entrando anche di giorno nei condomini, ben informati dell'assenza dei proprietari anche solo per qualche ora; azionano perfino trapani o altro per scardinare le casseforti, senza che i vicini battano ciglio pensando a qualche lavoro. Hanno svuotato appartamenti passando per le scale incrociando anche gente che si è fatta i fatti suoi, del resto cosa chiedi, scusi è un ladro o un operaio?
> 
> Spero di averti confortata :rotfl:
> ...



Il sistema d'allarme c'è. E da un anno siamo collegati alla vigilanza privata dopo il penultimo furto...ma credi serva a qualcosa??? Servirebbe un fossato con gli alligatori, forse :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (18 Febbraio 2016)

Penso sia questione di fortuna.
Ho abitato quasi 50 anni a MILANO e non ho mai subito furti, ma nel vari palazzi ce ne sono stati molti, una volta hanno tentato da me ma la serratura (messa da un amico non professionista) era a prova di bomba e non ci sono riusciti.

INVECE dove abito adesso purtroppo sono entrati in casa, credo di notte, una notte di marzo passando dal pluviale e dal terrazzo, terzo piano, demolendo la porta finestra.

UNICA fortuna che mia figlia, per la prima volta a casa da sola la sera prima,  quella notte non c'era. Dell'oro rubato chissenefrega, non lo ricompo di  certo.

Purtroppo in questa zona nelle ville ci sono stati non solo furti ma atti criminali ai danni dei proprietari, uno stupro,  e quello e' davvero terrorizzante.

PRESI ma solo 5 anni di galera e il danno non cambia. 

Con il senno del poi sono contenta comunque di non aver comprato una villa.


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Parto da questa riflessione, che naturalmente è basata sulla mia esperienza, ma le forme della paura e i modi di affrontarla sono diversi. Voi le vostre "paure" come le affrontate?
> 
> Io vivo in una casa grandissima, abbastanza isolata, tra una casa e l'altra ci sono campi ed i vicini si fanno i cavoli loro.
> Ho trovato tanta chiusura in questo paesino, ma probabilmente è così in ogni dove, la gente non si immischia.
> ...


L'idea è buona ma purtroppo con certi criminali la spranga non sarebbe sufficiente.


----------



## feather (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io abito in un paesino piccolo, in un condominio al piano terra, e ho sempre paura quando mio marito non c'è la notte.


Perché tuo marito è in grado di difenderti da una eventuale aggressione?


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2016)

Armiamoci e partite!


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Perché tuo marito è in grado di difenderti da una eventuale aggressione?


Tù is megl' che uan  ad affrontare qualcuno che ti entra in casa. Se i ladri entrano in coppia siamo due contro due; meglio che essere sola, no?


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Armiamoci e partite!


No, no. Parto anch'io 

Avevo un signore anziano ma piuttosto ben messo fisicamente di fronte casa con la passione per le femmine di qualsasi età: rompeva le palle a chiunque, si mostrava nudo sul balcone e si appostava sul vialetto dei garage per vedere le donne del palazzo più da vicino. Con qualcuna ci è andato più pesante fisicamente; è stato denunciato etc etc ma non si riusciva a frenarlo. Mai avuto paura, anzi speravo di incrociarlo e che provasse a toccarmi per assestargli un bel calcio fatto bene nei paesi bassi, anche di notte. 


Mò è morto


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Parto da questa riflessione, che naturalmente è basata sulla mia esperienza, ma le forme della paura e i modi di affrontarla sono diversi. Voi le vostre "paure" come le affrontate?
> 
> Io vivo in una casa grandissima, abbastanza isolata, tra una casa e l'altra ci sono campi ed i vicini si fanno i cavoli loro.
> Ho trovato tanta chiusura in questo paesino, ma probabilmente è così in ogni dove, la gente non si immischia.
> ...


In genere io la paura non la affronto, ma la rispetto..
In questo caso credo un filo di paura la proverei anche io.. È paura di sentirsi isolati, alla mercé di malintenzionati.
L unico rimedio risolutivo credo sia la rimozione della causa almeno per me, e quindi cambiar casa.


----------



## oro.blu (23 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In genere io la paura non la affronto, ma la rispetto..
> In questo caso credo un filo di paura la proverei anche io.. È paura di sentirsi isolati, alla mercé di malintenzionati.
> L unico rimedio risolutivo credo sia la rimozione della causa almeno per me, e quindi cambiar casa.


si figuriamoci e chi lo schioda da lì....


----------



## brenin (23 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si figuriamoci e chi lo schioda da lì....


A livello di sistemi d'allarme,sensori e sicurezza passiva com'è messa la casa ?


----------



## oro.blu (23 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> A livello di sistemi d'allarme,sensori e sicurezza passiva com'è messa la casa ?


Allarmata internamente a zone ed esternamente più collegamento alla vigilanza privata via ponte radio


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Allarmata internamente a zone ed esternamente più collegamento alla vigilanza privata via ponte radio


si.. aumentano notevolmente la sicurezza in caso di evento.. ma non eliminano la paura per il verificarsi dell'evento.. 
più o meno dovrebbe funzionare così.. almeno per me..


----------



## brenin (23 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si.. aumentano notevolmente la sicurezza in caso di evento.. ma non eliminano la paura per il verificarsi dell'evento..
> più o meno dovrebbe funzionare così.. almeno per me..


Senza aver visto la casa è difficile farsene un'idea.... però sensori esterni che rilevano presenze estranee oltre a  quello che scriveva Oro blu penso possano dare una certa tranquillità....
ma giustamente non eliminano la paura di finire "ostaggi" ( magari mentre si rientra ) dei malviventi...


----------



## oro.blu (23 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Senza aver visto la casa è difficile farsene un'idea.... però sensori esterni che rilevano presenze estranee oltre a  quello che scriveva Oro blu penso possano dare una certa tranquillità....
> ma giustamente non eliminano la paura di finire "ostaggi" ( magari mentre si rientra ) dei malviventi...


La casa è in periferia abbiamo una casa al di la della strada dove ci sta una vecchietta che si fa i cavoli suoi, la casa alla nostra sx , con un campo di mezzo è disabitata da più di dieci anni la casa alla nostra dx con un campo di mezzo altre due persone anziane. Campi dietro. Strada senza illuminazione. 
La vigilanza prima di far partire qualsiasi auto chiama per sapere se è stato uno sbaglio.... la cosa la trovo ridicola specialmente quando sono stati avvisati che eravamo in ferie.... Ha fatto prima ad arrivare mia mamma che sta a 15 km della vigilanza...
Ma non mi preoccupa se in casa non c'è nessuno. e di notte che sto lì con il dubbio.


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*

La paura?per me la paura è sempre stata quel filo invisibile che separa il coraggio dall'incoscienza..!La paura va trattata con rispetto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Credo non serva a nulla dirti che le probabilità di un'intrusione siano piuttosto basse.


----------



## passante (23 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non ci riuscirei.....nel buio ogni rumore e' amplificato....e la paura e' una brutta bestia che si insinua e genera mostri....
> Conosco bene quelle terre meravigliose dove vivi.
> Mia zia abita sola solissima nella tua stessa situazione. Nessun recinto. Neanche il cane da guardia.
> Si e' convinta da poco ad acquistare un bilocale in 'citta'. Ma non ci va mai.
> Noi 'cittadini metropolitani' non capiamo come faccia. O forse si, quando svegliandoti la mattina apri le imposte e vedi il Carso.....


comunque il cane fa la sua parte, volendo. ora non il mio che è piccolissimo (però fa da sistema di allarme, eventualmente ) ma un bel cane... insomma può rassicurare. penso.


----------



## Eratò (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ho dormito da sola in un appartamento senza serratura per una settimana in seguito ad un furto... La padrona non ha rimesso subito le serrature e al loro posto era rimasto un buco enorme. Non potevo andare in albergo, non avevo i soldi.Le ho pensate tutte anche soluzioni di difesa improbabili... Se entravano in 2 che sarei potuta fare? Niente. Decisi che se entrassero avrei fatto finta di dormire e in ogni caso avevo messo 100 euro da parte... Ero studentessa. Almeno qualcosa l'avrebbero preso. Adesso dormo sempre da sola ma mi ci son abituata ormai. Ho paura solo per i bimbi... Ma se arrivano si prendessero tutto. E per tutto intendo i soldi. Basta che non facciano del male a noi. E buonanotte...


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

A casa dei miei genitori sono entrati credo almeno dieci volte, l'allarme ha sempre evitato i furti. Una volta hanno lasciato il piede di porco, altre volte hanno sfasciato dei mobili. Una volta non c'era l'allarme inserito perché ero in casa io. Sono entrati da una finestra e io sono scappata come un ratto da un'altra finestra 
Sono spesso sola con i bambini... Non ho mai paura ma a volte sogno che entrano
ed è così realistico che mi sveglio sentendo il ghiaccio nelle vene


----------



## passante (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> A casa dei miei genitori sono entrati credo almeno dieci volte, l'allarme ha sempre evitato i furti. Una volta hanno lasciato il piede di porco, altre volte hanno sfasciato dei mobili. Una volta non c'era l'allarme inserito perché ero in casa io. Sono entrati da una finestra e io sono scappata come un ratto da un'altra finestra
> Sono spesso sola con i bambini... Non ho mai paura ma a volte sogno che entrano
> ed è così realistico che mi sveglio sentendo il ghiaccio nelle vene


:unhappy: a me non è mai successo. va be', noi ora noi stiamo in una zona diciamo "bohemien" , ma anche quando stavo con i miei non è mai successo niente. penso che mi sarei terrorizzato.


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> :unhappy: a me non è mai successo. va be', noi ora noi stiamo in una zona diciamo "bohemien" , ma anche quando stavo con i miei non è mai successo niente. penso che mi sarei terrorizzato.


Non so, dai miei incubi ricorrenti si potrebbe dire che sono terrorizzata, anzi, traumatizzata
Però a livello conscio non percepisco paura.


----------



## feather (24 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Tù is megl' che uan  ad affrontare qualcuno che ti entra in casa. Se i ladri entrano in coppia siamo due contro due; meglio che essere sola, no?


In pratica invece che picchiare e violentare solo te, picchiano e violentano anche tuo marito. Povero marito.. :hockey:


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2016)

Dormo con l'allarme perimetrale inserito. In caso di intrusione a 2 metri dal mio letto c'è la doppietta che era di mio nonno prima, di mio padre poi, mia adesso. Temo non per me, per la mia famiglia, chi entra e aggredisce noi paga le conseguenze.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Qualcuno è stato scippato?


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno è stato scippato?


Dalle mie parti non succede quasi mai, rischiano il linciaggio. Però mi hanno fracassato un finestrino dell'auto per l'autoradio, era un tossico, nolti anni fa , denuciato, non gli hanno fatto niente.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ho chiesto di un reato piccolo, diffuso e che praticamente resta impunito.
A me è successo due anni fa e capisco che descrivere  due ragazzi sui 25 vestiti di scuro su un motorino nero non era un identikit utile.
Ho chiesto perché se non è successo a nessuno di subire un reato molto frequente, che per qualche verso potrebbe implicare una forma di violenza, è altamente improbabile subire una rapina in casa. Oltretutto avete tutti numerosi mezzi di difesa passiva.
Dormite tranquilli


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2016)

Cambia la percezione Brunetta, i furti in abitazione sono più sentiti perchè è lesa la territorialità sacra della propria casa il che produce molta più insicurezza di una aggressione in luogo pubblico, anche se reato meno frequente.


----------



## brenin (24 Febbraio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> comunque il cane fa la sua parte, volendo. ora non il mio che è piccolissimo (però fa da sistema di allarme, eventualmente ) ma un bel cane... insomma può rassicurare. penso.


Si,hai proprio ragione,un bel cane addestrato ( meglio se in coppia maschio/femmina ) in casa è una buona sicurezza.
E' un investimento,se così posso chiamarlo,che richiede tanto tempo,passione e denaro ( non molto ), ma i risultati sono eccellenti.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> La paura?per me la paura è sempre stata quel filo invisibile che separa il coraggio *dall'incoscienza*..!La paura va trattata con rispetto.


ecco un bel problema!!! Qualche anno fa ho dimenticato di inserirlo uscendo di corsa per andare a recuperare i ragazzi nelle loro attività sportive. Sono stata via circa una 40 di minuti. Quando siamo tornati le luci di casa erano tutte accese ed io al inizio ho detto tra me e me che ero una deficiente a lasciare tutte quelle luci accese.... Entrando nel dialetto di casa mi sono accorta che la porta laterale era sfondata. Ho inchiodato, messo in folle messo il freno a mano e schizzata alla velocità della luce in casa con i ladri all'interno .....

Poi ripensandoci da vera incosciente. 
Se mi fossi trovata davanti i ladri ( che invece sono fuggiti da una finestra dalla parte opposta) cosa sarebbe successo?
E ho lasciato i miei figli in macchina da soli!!!!
5 minuti di pura follia!


----------



## brenin (24 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cambia la percezione Brunetta, i furti in abitazione sono più sentiti perchè è lesa la territorialità sacra della propria casa il che produce molta più insicurezza di una aggressione in luogo pubblico, anche se reato meno frequente.


Entrambi i reati,però, sono "trattati" ( consideratelo un eufemismo ) con molta nonchalance dai magistrati.... il cui comportamento potrebbe essere considerato - anzichè deterrente - esattamente l'opposto....


----------



## brenin (24 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ecco un bel problema!!! Qualche anno fa ho dimenticato di inserirlo uscendo di corsa per andare a recuperare i ragazzi nelle loro attività sportive. Sono stata via circa una 40 di minuti. Quando siamo tornati le luci di casa erano tutte accese ed io al inizio ho detto tra me e me che ero una deficiente a lasciare tutte quelle luci accese.... Entrando nel dialetto di casa mi sono accorta che la porta laterale era sfondata. Ho inchiodato, messo in folle messo il freno a mano e schizzata alla velocità della luce in casa con i ladri all'interno .....
> 
> Poi ripensandoci da vera incosciente.
> Se mi fossi trovata davanti i ladri ( che invece sono fuggiti da una finestra dalla parte opposta) cosa sarebbe successo?
> ...


Non si può "programmare" - in linea di massima - una reazione quando si presenta un'emergenza della quale non ne conosciamo ogni aspetto e riscontro, il discorso cambia se trattasi di aggressione fisica.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Febbraio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> :unhappy: a me non è mai successo. va be', noi ora noi stiamo in una zona diciamo "bohemien" , ma anche quando stavo con i miei non è mai successo niente. penso che mi sarei terrorizzato.





brenin ha detto:


> Si,hai proprio ragione,un bel cane addestrato ( meglio se in coppia maschio/femmina ) in casa è una buona sicurezza.
> E' un investimento,se così posso chiamarlo,che richiede tanto tempo,passione e denaro ( non molto ), ma i risultati sono eccellenti.


Amo troppo gli animali per tenerne cani a casa mia. Primo ci vuole abbastanza tempo per "coccolarli" come hai detto, non mi ricordo in che 3d, i cani sono animali da branco e il padrone deve diventare il loro leader, troppo soli si sentirebbero abbandonati. Siamo spesso fuori casa per lavoro ed impegni vari e anche spesso fuori sabato e domenica...  Senza contare che d'estate le vacanze sono sempre in qualche luogo particolare. Non potrei MAI sapere che ho lasciato a casa dei "cuccciolotti". Già con i gatti ho i sensi di colpa . Poi mio marito è un vero stronzo.... se vi dico cosa fa a quei poveri gatti vi vengono i capelli diritti... 
No un animale esige rispetto. In questa casa non c'è ne neppure per gli esseri umani.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno è stato scippato?



anni fa, sul autobus a Roma....  Mi è venuta una rabbia!!! Mi sono accorta 2 secondi prima che riuscissero a scendere....


----------



## oro.blu (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo non serva a nulla dirti che le probabilità di un'intrusione siano piuttosto basse.


Negli ultimi 4 anni 3 volte!! Solo la prima hanno trovato da portare via. Non ho più gioielli in casa. Non li ho più ricomprati. Ora possono portare via solo gli elettrodomestici e i vestiti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...

che comunque a mia suocera 20 anni fa è successo. Sono rientrati a casa e sono rimasti con i vestiti che avevano addosso !!


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno è stato scippato?


Anni fa sono stata scippata... Poveri loro. Nella borsa avranno trovato un portafogli con 2 euro, un pacco di pasta(era stato in regalo con Donna Moderna) e un pacchetto di sigarette vuoto con diversi fazzolettini e gomme... Sai che tristezza... :mexicanopo di me avranno csmbiato lavoro:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cambia la percezione Brunetta, i furti in abitazione sono più sentiti perchè è lesa la territorialità sacra della propria casa il che produce molta più insicurezza di una aggressione in luogo pubblico, anche se reato meno frequente.


Era proprio la percezione che contestavo.
Voglio dire che essere colpiti da un fulmine è terribile, ma non è così frequente da farci andare in giro in una gabbia di Faraday, a parte quando siamo in auto, ma è casuale.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> anni fa, sul autobus a Roma....  Mi è venuta una rabbia!!! Mi sono accorta 2 secondi prima che riuscissero a scendere....


Quello è borseggio. Il peggior danno fisico potrebbe essere la mano morta, cosa che evitano :carneval::singleeye:


----------



## Bender (24 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> La paura?per me la paura è sempre stata quel filo invisibile che separa il coraggio dall'incoscienza..!La paura va trattata con rispetto.


cavolo così mi sembri una persona seria,niente allusioni sessuali
pensare che volevo aprirlo io un 3d sulla paura, ma da un'altro punto di vista


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> cavolo così mi sembri una persona seria,niente allusioni sessuali
> pensare che volevo aprirlo io un 3d sulla paura, ma da un'altro punto di vista


allora aprilo


----------



## passante (24 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Si,hai proprio ragione,un bel cane addestrato ( meglio se in coppia maschio/femmina ) in casa è una buona sicurezza.
> E' un investimento,se così posso chiamarlo,che richiede tanto tempo,passione e denaro ( non molto ), ma i risultati sono eccellenti.


oltre a tutti gli altri vantaggi dell'avere un animale.


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2016)

*bender*



Bender ha detto:


> cavolo così mi sembri una persona seria,niente allusioni sessuali
> pensare che volevo aprirlo io un 3d sulla paura, ma da un'altro punto di vista


Tu fermati all'apparenza mi raccomando...e dire che mi hai sentito pure al telefono....ti sembro un cazzaro?:rotfl:mi piace solo affrontare la vita con il sorriso,quando è possibile....


----------



## brenin (25 Febbraio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> oltre a tutti gli altri vantaggi dell'avere un animale.


ça va sans dire.... ovviamente, ben consci dell'impegno che ne deriva.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Dormo con l'allarme perimetrale inserito. *In caso di intrusione a 2 metri dal mio letto c'è la doppietta che era di mio nonno prima, di mio padre poi, mia adesso.* Temo non per me, per la mia famiglia, chi entra e aggredisce noi paga le conseguenze.


Il problema dell'arma da fuoco in camera è il tempo necessario a caricarla... perchè tenerla carica, a meno che non si abiti da soli, non è proprio il caso. Ed anche in quel caso è comunque rischioso.


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il problema dell'arma da fuoco in camera è il tempo necessario a caricarla... perchè tenerla carica, a meno che non si abiti da soli, non è proprio il caso. Ed anche in quel caso è comunque rischioso.


Ma fosse solo quello. Se entrano in 2 o 3 e pur sapendo che ci sta gente dentro vuol dire che son decisi e pronti a tutto... Quindi la pistola se la prendono e ti(generico)  ammazzano ugualmente e forse anche con la tua stessa arma...


----------



## oro.blu (25 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il problema dell'arma da fuoco in camera è il tempo necessario a caricarla... perchè tenerla carica, a meno che non si abiti da soli, non è proprio il caso. Ed anche in quel caso è comunque rischioso.



Sono assolutamente contraria... Non mi piacciono le armi da fuoco. In nessun caso. Nemmeno per la caccia. Ho sempre proibito che in casa entrasse un arma da fuoco. ASSOLUTAMENTE NO!


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma fosse solo quello. Se entrano in 2 o 3 e pur sapendo che ci sta gente dentro vuol dire che son decisi e pronti a tutto... Quindi la pistola se la prendono e ti(generico)  ammazzano ugualmente e forse anche con la tua stessa arma...


Non sempre è così... vedi quel padre di famiglia che da poco ha salvato moglie e figlie trovando l'attimo giusto dopo esser stati per ore in balia di criminali (anche un ergastolano evaso) navigati.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente contraria... Non mi piacciono le armi da fuoco. In nessun caso. Nemmeno per la caccia. Ho sempre proibito che in casa entrasse un arma da fuoco. ASSOLUTAMENTE NO!


Posizione più che legittima, ci mancherebbe. D'altronde fortunatamente sono davvero rari i casi in cui si vorrebbe disperatamente averne una sotto mano. 
Io sono sempre stato abituato a maneggiarne (dal tiro col l'arco al tiro sportivo al poligono) senza contare il militare, quindi le vedo come un normale strumento da rispettare e usare con la massima responsabilità ed attenzione.


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sempre è così... vedi quel padre di famiglia che da poco ha salvato moglie e figlie trovando l'attimo giusto dopo esser stati per ore in balia di criminali (anche un ergastolano evaso) navigati.


Eh ma non vale per tutti... Io propenderei per un "prendetevi tutto e addio".Non è scontato che in possesso di un arma sia anche capaci di gestirla....


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh ma non vale per tutti... Io propenderei per un "prendetevi tutto e addio".*Non è scontato che in possesso di un arma sia anche capaci di gestirla..*..


Possedere un'arma e non saperla gestire è una cosa davvero pessima... però sicuramente in giro c'è gente così, sono d'accordo con te. Poi io non potrei comunque far nulla, le mie sono scariche e chiuse in cassaforte quindi farei necessariamente come dici tu, "prendetevi tutto"


----------



## Eratò (25 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Possedere un'arma e non saperla gestire è una cosa davvero pessima... però sicuramente in giro c'è gente così, sono d'accordo con te. Poi io non potrei comunque far nulla, le mie sono scariche e chiuse in cassaforte quindi farei necessariamente come dici tu, "prendetevi tutto"


Penso che gli unici che sappiano gestire un arma a scopo di difesa son quelli addestrati a tale scopo 
e ovviamente le forze armate... il possedere un porto d'armi a fini sportivi non è sufficiente. Poi dipende anche dal carattere di ognuno e dalla sua capacità di mantenere la calma. Una volta mi son tenuta in mano una semiautomatica... E son sicura che anche se mi fossi allenata al poligono, non avrei fatto in modo e in tempo da caricarla e sparare... Che poi ci vuol forza anche a caricarle, nel senso tirare quel coso al indietro(come si chiama quel coso? non ricordo. So ignorante)...  Non dico tantissima ma in condizioni estreme non è facile e se ti  trema la mano....


----------



## Cattivik (25 Febbraio 2016)

La paura non si affronta... ci si mette al suo fianco e si va avanti... se tieni duro prima o poi si stanca e rimane indietro... non sparisce ma semplicemente la tieni a debita distanza... perché che ci piaccia o no la paura ci serve e come per vivere...

Cattivik


P.S. Mo basta è già il terzo post serio in una sola giornata devo tornare in me... sarà che ho strani pensieri per la testa...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Io non ho paura e credo di aver le stesse probabilità degli altri di subire un'intrusione, così come un incidente stradale o altro evento violento.


----------



## Alessandra (25 Febbraio 2016)

Mah....la spranga di ferro,  la pistola,  il coltello. ...quello che vuoi. ...

Se non sei pratico tu, c'è rischio che invece lo sia il ladro. 
Se ti sa disarmare mentre la tua mano tentenna,  sei fritto/a.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Febbraio 2016)

Di ritorno a casa, nella villa dei miei genitori, almeno 15 anni fa. Lascio il cancelletto aperto perchè avevo un tavolo da poker che dovevo riporre nel salone, sotto le finestre. Entro nel salone e non accendo la luce (avevo le mani impegnate dal tavolo). La finestra dava sul giardino della villa, quasi un metro di altezza sul giardino. Vedo cinque teste. Cinque. Appoggio il tavolo, apro di scatto la finestra e urlo. Sono scappati che manco Usain Bolt. E fortuna che il cancelletto l'avevo lasciato aperto...


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Penso che gli unici che sappiano gestire un arma a scopo di difesa son quelli addestrati a tale scopo
> e ovviamente le forze armate... il possedere un porto d'armi a fini sportivi non è sufficiente. Poi dipende anche dal carattere di ognuno e dalla sua capacità di mantenere la calma. Una volta mi son tenuta in mano una semiautomatica... E son sicura che anche se mi fossi allenata al poligono, non avrei fatto in modo e in tempo da caricarla e sparare... Che poi ci vuol forza anche a caricarle, nel senso tirare quel coso al indietro(come si chiama quel coso? non ricordo. So ignorante)...  Non dico tantissima ma in condizioni estreme non è facile e se ti  trema la mano....


Ok, ma parlavo di gestire un'arma in generale. Che vuol dire, prima di tutto, curare in tutte le forme e le situazioni la tua sicurezza e quella degli altri.
Per difenderti poi, eventualmente, entrano in campo tante altre variabili. Che sono molto simili tra l'altro alla difesa personale a mani nude.
Per la difesa personale la semiautomatica è la peggiore, a meno che tu non sia particolarmente esperta. Un revolver è decisamente migliore... non hai problemi di caricamento del colpo, di sicura, di inceppamenti.


----------



## feather (26 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Per la difesa personale la semiautomatica è la peggiore, a meno che tu non sia particolarmente esperta. Un revolver è decisamente migliore... non hai problemi di caricamento del colpo, di sicura, di inceppamenti.


Ma hai solo 6 colpi.. E se non armi il cane il grilletto è un po' duro.
Inoltre in Italia la legittima difesa praticamente non esiste. Se ammazzi uno vai dritto in gabbia per decenni.
Tenere un'arma in casa è follia. A meno che tu non sia un ex poliziotto o simili che ha ricevuto addestramenti specifici sull'uso.


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, ma parlavo di gestire un'arma in generale. Che vuol dire, prima di tutto, curare in tutte le forme e le situazioni la tua sicurezza e quella degli altri.
> Per difenderti poi, eventualmente, entrano in campo tante altre variabili. Che sono molto simili tra l'altro alla difesa personale a mani nude.
> Per la difesa personale la semiautomatica è la peggiore, a meno che tu non sia particolarmente esperta. Un revolver è decisamente migliore... non hai problemi di caricamento del colpo, di sicura, di inceppamenti.




Quella era una semiautomatica senza sicura, bisognava solo scarellare(se me lo ricordo bene il termine?) e sparare. Questo me lo ricordo.Ma a prescindere, fosse anche la pistola più semplice al mondo non me la prenderei per difendermi... Anche solo averla tenuta scarica mi faceva senso... Come ho già detto : "buonasera. ve lo faccio un caffè? una fetta di torta? nel frattempo vi porto tutto che ve ne andate" :rotfl:O se ne vanno col bottino o mi prendono per pazza e scappano.... 

Prendi questo commento sul "bisogna solo scarellare e sparare"  con le pinze perché io son ignorante di pistole ma l'avrai già capito...


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il problema dell'arma da fuoco in camera è il tempo necessario a caricarla... perchè tenerla carica, a meno che non si abiti da soli, non è proprio il caso. Ed anche in quel caso è comunque rischioso.


Mi sono premurato di fare in modo che in caso di intrusione chi entra (e fa scattare l'allarme) trova alcuni ostacoli fastidiosi che non gli permettono di aprire completamente la porta se non dopo qualche tentativo.
Le cartucce sono nel cassetto del comodino, in 20 secondi sono opeativo.

NB Solo un folle potrebbe cercare di entrare con l'allarme attivato, insistere, perdere del tempo e correre in camera mia, in tal caso si troverebbe in una brutta situazione, un fucile da caccia è molto molto più efficiente di qualsiasi pistola e se c'è una cosa che io sono -determinato- a fare è difendere mia moglie ed i miei figli.

Alcuni anni fa, qui vicino una coppia di anziani è stata massacrata, torturata ed uccisa da una banda di rubagalline in casa propria. Dopo quel fatto la percezione dei furti notturni è molto cambiata e qua la gente si sta atrezzando.
Io non sono un fautore delle armi in modo leggero e diffuso, ma del diritto delle persone a difendersi si.
Purtroppo i fatti ultimamente dimostrano che questa povera patria non ce la fa a difendere i propri cittadini onesti,
e penso che le persone (non tutti, ma alcuni si) possano aiutarsi da sole.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ma hai solo 6 colpi.. E se non armi il cane il grilletto è un po' duro.
> Inoltre in Italia la legittima difesa praticamente non esiste. Se ammazzi uno vai dritto in gabbia per decenni.
> Tenere un'arma in casa è follia. A meno che tu non sia un ex poliziotto o simili che ha ricevuto addestramenti specifici sull'uso.


Più che sufficienti, nella stragrande maggioranza di un ipotetico conflitto a fuoco. La s&w 38 poi ha un grilletto "morbido" anche a doppia azione. 
La legittima difesa diciamo che è un po' rigida, ma secondo me tutto sommato è un bene sia così. In galera si va se spari alle spalle quando il ladro scappa, com'è successo. E quello è omicidio. Se spari dentro casa a qualcuno che ti aggredisce, ti incriminano per eccesso di difesa. 
Comunque nei casi disperati in cui è in gioco la pelle, meglio subire un cattivo processo che un buon funerale.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò;1672557[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Quella era una semiautomatica senza sicura, bisognava solo scarellare(se me lo ricordo bene il termine?) e sparare.[/B] Questo me lo ricordo.Ma a prescindere, fosse anche la pistola più semplice al mondo non me la prenderei per difendermi... Anche solo averla tenuta scarica mi faceva senso... Come ho già detto : "buonasera. ve lo faccio un caffè? una fetta di torta? nel frattempo vi porto tutto che ve ne andate" :rotfl:O se ne vanno col bottino o mi prendono per pazza e scappano....
> 
> Prendi questo commento sul "bisogna solo scarellare e sparare"  con le pinze perché io son ignorante di pistole ma l'avrai già capito...


una glock allora... hai detto bene, con quella scarrelli e spari :singleeye: ha 17 colpi nel caricatore, con quella puoi entrare nel peggiore bar di Caracas e sfanculare il jafè dei narcos


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Più che sufficienti, nella stragrande maggioranza di un ipotetico conflitto a fuoco. La s&w 38 poi ha un grilletto "morbido" anche a doppia azione.
> *La legittima difesa diciamo che è un po' rigida, ma secondo me tutto sommato è un bene sia così. In galera si va se spari alle spalle quando il ladro scappa, com'è successo. E quello è omicidio. Se spari dentro casa a qualcuno che ti aggredisce, ti incriminano per eccesso di difesa. *
> Comunque nei casi disperati in cui è in gioco la pelle, meglio subire un cattivo processo che un buon funerale.


Dopo la legge del 2006 le cose son un po' cambiate ma rimangono secondo me comunque ridicole.
Cosa significa - eccesso di legittima difesa-?
Che devo chiedere all' intrusore: scusi lei cosa intende combinare?
E' un'altra delle italiche idiozie.
Leggevo da qualche parte un articolo che parlava della Germania, dove questa faccenda non esiste. Perchè si dà per scontato che una persona spaventata dentro casa propria possa difendersi, la proporzionalità la stabilisce il giudice, a mente fredda e al sicuro di un'aula di tribunale. Una persona aggredita in casa penso abbia molte difficoltà a farlo.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi sono premurato di fare in modo che in caso di intrusione chi entra (e fa scattare l'allarme) trova alcuni ostacoli fastidiosi che non gli permettono di aprire completamente la porta se non dopo qualche tentativo.
> Le cartucce sono nel cassetto del comodino, in 20 secondi sono opeativo.
> 
> NB Solo un folle potrebbe cercare di entrare con l'allarme attivato, insistere, perdere del tempo e correre in camera mia, in tal caso si troverebbe in una brutta situazione, un fucile da caccia è molto molto più efficiente di qualsiasi pistola e se c'è una cosa che io sono -determinato- a fare è difendere mia moglie ed i miei figli.
> ...


Sull'efficacia del fucile da caccia rispetto ad una pistola (a meno che non sia caricato a pallettoni) come difesa personale non tanto, ma per il resto sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Dopo la legge del 2006 le cose son un po' cambiate ma rimangono secondo me comunque ridicole.
> Cosa significa - eccesso di legittima difesa-?
> Che devo chiedere all' intrusore: scusi lei cosa intende combinare?
> E' un'altra delle italiche idiozie.
> Leggevo da qualche parte un articolo che parlava della Germania, dove questa faccenda non esiste. Perchè si dà per scontato che una persona spaventata dentro casa propria possa difendersi, la proporzionalità la stabilisce il giudice, a mente fredda e al sicuro di un'aula di tribunale. Una persona aggredita in casa penso abbia molte difficoltà a farlo.


Dentro casa non ti condannano per omicidio nemmeno qui. L'eccesso di legittima difesa, come indagine iniziale è normale che ci sia. Poi spetta al giudice verificare, caso per caso. 
Ma se prendi quello del padre di famiglia che da poco ha dovuto uccidere per difendere la famiglia, vedrai che non ha avuto problemi con la giustizia.
Diversi alcuni casi di gente che ha sparato ai malintenzionati addirittura dalla finestra verso l'esterno. Lì è omicidio, e per me è giusto sia così.


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sull'efficacia del fucile da caccia rispetto ad una pistola (*a meno che non sia caricato a pallettoni)* come difesa personale non tanto, ma per il resto sono d'accordo con te.


Non è necessario il pallettone. A 3 metri di distanza una cartuccia cal 12 diciamo caricata 8 per uccellini, ti amputa una gamba. E se sei dietro una porta la abbatte, senza contare che hai molti meno problemi nel prendere la mira, qualche pallino va sempre a segno.

Non per niente la vigilanza privata ha quasi sempre armi cal 12 con cartuccia da caccia.

Conosco abbastanza bene le armi, (non specifico il motivo ma si puo capire)   le odio ma all' occorrenza le so usare.


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> *Dentro casa non ti condannano per omicidio nemmeno qui*. L'eccesso di legittima difesa, come indagine iniziale è normale che ci sia. Poi *spetta al giudice verificare*, caso per caso.
> Ma se prendi quello del padre di famiglia che da poco ha dovuto uccidere per difendere la famiglia, vedrai che non ha avuto problemi con la giustizia.
> Diversi alcuni casi di gente che ha sparato ai malintenzionati addirittura dalla finestra verso l'esterno. Lì è omicidio, e per me è giusto sia così.


Dipende proprio dal giudice verificare, e qui cominciano i problemi....


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ma hai solo 6 colpi.. E se non armi il cane il grilletto è un po' duro.
> Inoltre in Italia la legittima difesa praticamente non esiste. Se ammazzi uno vai dritto in gabbia per decenni.
> Tenere un'arma in casa è follia. A meno che tu non sia un ex poliziotto o simili che ha ricevuto addestramenti specifici sull'uso.


al di là della necessaria pratica (anche guidare l'auto rappresenta mettere un carro armato in mano ad una persona, senza una preparazione decente) il problema è nelle teste.

l'eccesso colposo di legittima difesa viene perseguito quasi in automatico per un difetto ideologico di buona parte della magistratura.   poi quelli onesti intellettualmente, quando esaminano il fascicolo, lo archiviano anche.

intanto il povero soggetto deve mettere di mezzo un avvocato.    ma ripeto le norme c'entrano fino ad un certo punto.

sono le persone chiamate ad interpretarle ed applicarle che devono mutare prospettiva.


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> una glock allora... hai detto bene, con quella scarrelli e spari :singleeye: ha 17 colpi nel caricatore, con quella puoi entrare nel peggiore bar di Caracas e sfanculare il jafè dei narcos


Bravo... Era una glock 19.Ed era bella masiccia e pesantuccia(per me che non avevo mai tenuto un arma in mano e son ignorante perfino scarellare era tosta... perciò che parlavo di allenamento ).


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> al di là della necessaria pratica (anche guidare l'auto rappresenta mettere un carro armato in mano ad una persona, senza una preparazione decente) il problema è nelle teste.
> 
> l'eccesso colposo di legittima difesa viene perseguito quasi in automatico per un difetto ideologico di buona parte della magistratura.   poi quelli onesti intellettualmente, quando esaminano il fascicolo, lo archiviano anche.
> 
> ...


Concordo pienamente,sul grassetto non posso che aggiungere che la speranza è l'ultima a morire.... ma sono certo che non la cambieranno mai.

breve OT per Perplesso: ho sottomano un'altra sentenza bizzarra in merito ad un mutuo...


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Dentro casa non ti condannano per omicidio nemmeno qui. L'eccesso di legittima difesa, come indagine iniziale è normale che ci sia. Poi spetta al giudice verificare, caso per caso.
> Ma se prendi quello del padre di famiglia che da poco ha dovuto uccidere per difendere la famiglia, vedrai che non ha avuto problemi con la giustizia.
> *Diversi alcuni casi di gente che ha sparato ai malintenzionati addirittura dalla finestra verso l'esterno. Lì è omicidio, e per me è giusto sia così.*


A voler essere onesti, mi risulta difficile comunque equiparare la posizione (come succede adesso) di un delinquente in fuga e perciò ancora in flagranza di reato, ad un passante che si trova lì per caso.

Ed è questo che la maggior parte delle persone non capiscono del sistema giudiziario italiano. 
Non sto dicendo che sia giusto accoppare un delinquente in fuga. Ma nemmeno ritengo giusto che uno che ti ha magari appena sparato e si gira deva esere equiparato alla massaia che esce col carrello della spesa.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Bravo... Era una glock 19.Ed *era bella masiccia e pesantuccia*(per me che non avevo mai tenuto un arma in mano e son ignorante perfino scarellare era tosta... perciò che parlavo di allenamento ).


è molto leggera, se provi la beretta povera te  ma è solo questione di abitudine... si, come in tutte le cose ci vuole allenamento, poi pian piano ci si affiata e viene naturale.


----------



## oro.blu (26 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ma hai solo 6 colpi.. E se non armi il cane il grilletto è un po' duro.
> Inoltre in Italia la legittima difesa praticamente non esiste. Se ammazzi uno vai dritto in gabbia per decenni.
> Tenere un'arma in casa è follia. *A meno che tu non sia un ex poliziotto o simili che ha ricevuto addestramenti specifici sull'uso.*



e neppure lì vedi gli ultimi casi in cui ex polizziotti o simili Hanno usato le armi per vendette personali.
Le armi solo ad agenti in servizio e non a casa. 
disporre della vita degli altri è diventato troppo semplice.


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> è molto leggera, se provi la beretta povera te  ma è solo questione di abitudine... si, come in tutte le cose ci vuole allenamento, poi pian piano ci si affiata e viene naturale.


Ma secondo me ero più io che mi ero suggestionata sai? Me l'avevano descritta prima e non so perché  ma pensavo di tenere una bomba ad orologeria in mano peggio che una pistola:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> A voler essere onesti, mi risulta difficile comunque equiparare la posizione (come succede adesso) di un delinquente in fuga e perciò ancora in flagranza di reato, ad un passante che si trova lì per caso.
> 
> Ed è questo che la maggior parte delle persone non capiscono del sistema giudiziario italiano.
> Non sto dicendo che sia giusto accoppare un delinquente in fuga. Ma nemmeno ritengo giusto che* uno che ti ha magari appena sparato e si gira *deva esere equiparato alla massaia che esce col carrello della spesa.


Se ti ha sparato è un altro discorso... chi è stato condannato non era però in quella situazione, almeno così mi sembra di ricordare. 
Ad ogni modo non è certo facile restare freddi in certi momenti... faccio bene a tenerle chiuse e scariche  Tanto vivo solo, non mi devo preoccupare di moglie e figli. Poi ho la mia giappo katana in camera, alle strette uso quella :singleeye:


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> e neppure lì vedi gli ultimi casi in cui ex polizziotti o simili Hanno usato le armi per vendette personali.
> *Le armi solo ad agenti in servizio e non a casa.
> disporre della vita degli altri è diventato troppo semplice.*


Il diritto di difendersi non c'entra niente con disporre della vita degli altri, di disporrre della propria semmai, ed è un diritto sancito dalla nostra costituzione. (Giustamente).


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma secondo me ero più io che mi ero suggestionata sai? Me l'avevano descritta prima *e non so perché  ma pensavo di tenere una bomba ad orologeria in mano peggio che una pistola*:singleeye:


all'inizio è normale, un'arma incute sempre un po' di timore  e penso sia anche giusto, perchè possiede un certo potere.


----------



## feather (26 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Dopo la legge del 2006 le cose son un po' cambiate ma rimangono secondo me comunque ridicole.
> Cosa significa - eccesso di legittima difesa-?
> Che devo chiedere all' intrusore: scusi lei cosa intende combinare?
> E' un'altra delle italiche idiozie.
> Leggevo da qualche parte un articolo che parlava della Germania, dove questa faccenda non esiste. Perchè si dà per scontato che una persona spaventata dentro casa propria possa difendersi, la proporzionalità la stabilisce il giudice, a mente fredda e al sicuro di un'aula di tribunale. Una persona aggredita in casa penso abbia molte difficoltà a farlo.


Ma anche lo sparare alle spalle al ladro mi pare una stronzata. Se io gli sparo e in quella lui si gira io vado in gabbia per 20 anni?? Ma siamo matti?


----------



## feather (26 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> al di là della necessaria pratica (anche guidare l'auto rappresenta mettere un carro armato in mano ad una persona, senza una preparazione decente) il problema è nelle teste.
> 
> l'eccesso colposo di legittima difesa viene perseguito quasi in automatico per un difetto ideologico di buona parte della magistratura.   poi quelli onesti intellettualmente, quando esaminano il fascicolo, lo archiviano anche.
> 
> ...


Ma è il solito problema che c'è con il sistema legale italiano. In pratica sei sempre colpevole fino a prova contraria. E non viceversa.


----------



## feather (26 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> e neppure lì vedi gli ultimi casi in cui ex polizziotti o simili Hanno usato le armi per vendette personali.
> Le armi solo ad agenti in servizio e non a casa.
> disporre della vita degli altri è diventato troppo semplice.


Non è che non sia mai successo che un agente in servizio abbia ammazzato uno per vendetta eh..
Di fulminati ce ne sono e ce ne saranno sempre.
Ma dare in mano a una pistola a uno che non ha mai imparato ad usarla e tanto meno a usarla sotto pressione mi pare follia.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ma è il solito problema che c'è con il sistema legale italiano. In pratica sei sempre colpevole fino a prova contraria. E non viceversa.


come in Unione Sovietica.


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se ti ha sparato è un altro discorso... chi è stato condannato non era però in quella situazione, almeno così mi sembra di ricordare.
> Ad ogni modo non è certo facile restare freddi in certi momenti... faccio bene a tenerle chiuse e scariche  Tanto vivo solo, non mi devo preoccupare di moglie e figli. Poi ho la mia giappo *katana* in camera, alle strette uso quella :singleeye:


Con quella non fai "prigionieri"  però....


----------



## oro.blu (26 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Non è che non sia mai successo che un agente in servizio abbia ammazzato uno per vendetta eh..
> Di fulminati ce ne sono e ce ne saranno sempre.
> Ma dare in mano a una pistola a uno che non ha mai imparato ad usarla e tanto meno a usarla sotto pressione mi pare follia.


Guarda che sono d'accordissimo. Sarà che io per prima mi sento troppo impulsiva e incapace di gestire le situazioni, non vorrei mai trovarmi con un arma in mano .
Tanto per dire che quando sto litigando e mi trovo in cucina guardo i coltelli.... E poi scappo via! Per finire la discussione devono corrermi dietro. Penso di essere un attimo schizzata! 
Non voglio armi in casa principalmente per questo.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Con quella non fai "prigionieri"  però....


No, con l'acciaio giapponese li affetto tutti :carneval:


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> No, con l'acciaio giapponese li affetto tutti :carneval:


Acquistata in Giappone ? Arma meravigliosa,lama che "vive"..... quanto ci sarebbe da scrivere.....
In alcune occasioni però è meglio la wakizashi....


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Acquistata in Giappone ? Arma meravigliosa,lama che "vive"..... quanto ci sarebbe da scrivere.....
> In alcune occasioni però è meglio la wakizashi....


Si, il mio primo viaggio dopo la maturità è stato in Giappone... lama sacra per loro, indubbiamente. La wakizashi sarebbe perfetta per il seppuku rituale, devo solo trovare un amico fidato che poi mi tagli la testa :singleeye:


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si, il mio primo viaggio dopo la maturità è stato in Giappone... lama sacra per loro, indubbiamente. La wakizashi sarebbe perfetta per il seppuku rituale, devo solo trovare un amico fidato che poi mi tagli la testa :singleeye:


ma prima devi scrivere un haiku.... :singleeye: 
che impressione ti ha fatto il Giappone ? ( in che anno ci sei andato ? )


----------



## Nicka (26 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> No, con l'acciaio giapponese li affetto tutti :carneval:


Andiamo al poligono insieme?! :inlove:


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> ma prima devi scrivere un haiku.... :singleeye:
> che impressione ti ha fatto il Giappone ? ( in che anno ci sei andato ? )


Vero, senza un haiku appropriato il rituale del suicidio perde di fascino 
Primi anni '80... è (o almeno era) un paese dai contrasti violenti, tecnologia e modernità e poi di colpo tradizione millenaria e silenzi. Ci sono dei paesaggi meravigliosi, montagne e foreste stupendamente deserte. Le città invece brulicano di vita ad ogni ora  del giorno e della notte. Tutti molto gentili con noi italiani. Comunque è un viaggio che consiglio assolutamente.
Una cosa che mi ha meravigliato è che nessuno parlava inglese, nemmeno i giovani (ora immagino sia diverso).


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Andiamo al poligono insieme?! :inlove:


ok cognatina :up: :inlove:


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero, senza un haiku appropriato il rituale del suicidio perde di fascino
> Primi anni '80... è (o almeno era) un paese dai contrasti violenti, tecnologia e modernità e poi di colpo tradizione millenaria e silenzi. Ci sono dei paesaggi meravigliosi, montagne e foreste stupendamente deserte. Le città invece brulicano di vita ad ogni ora  del giorno e della notte. Tutti molto gentili con noi italiani. Comunque è un viaggio che consiglio assolutamente.
> Una cosa che mi ha meravigliato è che nessuno parlava inglese, nemmeno i giovani (ora immagino sia diverso).


Anch'io la prima volta nel 1981... condivido appieno quanto scrivi. In merito all'inglese.... molti di loro lo sanno,però si vergognano di parlarlo per paura di fare errori che potrebbero farli apparire ridicoli.... più volte mi è capitato che mi accompagnassero loro fin tanto erano sicuri che mi fossi orientato ( ed orientarsi con il loro sistema di indirizzi è un vero rompicapo... ). I giovani con l'inglese,rispetto a 30 anni fa, ora si "buttano" di più.... ci sarebbe da raccontarne sul Giappone.... paese meraviglioso ( hai dormito in qualche ryokan ? ).


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Anch'io la prima volta nel 1981... condivido appieno quanto scrivi. In merito all'inglese.... molti di loro lo sanno,però si vergognano di parlarlo per paura di fare errori che potrebbero farli apparire ridicoli.... più volte mi è capitato che mi accompagnassero loro fin tanto erano sicuri che mi fossi orientato ( ed orientarsi con il loro sistema di indirizzi è un vero rompicapo... ). I giovani con l'inglese,rispetto a 30 anni fa, ora si "buttano" di più.... ci sarebbe da raccontarne sul Giappone.... paese meraviglioso ( *hai dormito in qualche ryokan *? ).


Si, stupendo! Però ero avvantaggiato, sono partito "raccomandato" da alcuni praticanti e sensei nipponici del dojo Aikikai di Roma, e lì mi sono allenato nel tempio mondiale dell'Aikido, a Tokyo. Emozione incredibile, e allenamenti massacranti rispetto a quelli italiani


----------



## brenin (29 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si, stupendo! Però ero avvantaggiato, sono partito "raccomandato" da alcuni praticanti e sensei nipponici del dojo Aikikai di Roma, e lì mi sono allenato nel tempio mondiale dell'Aikido, a Tokyo. Emozione incredibile, e *allenamenti massacranti *rispetto a quelli italiani


Bella esperienza,io feci altrettanto ( karate però )... che dire sugli allenamenti.... altro pianeta,altri sensei,tutto ( o quasi ) diverso rispetto a tanti nostri dojo. Grande fortuna ed evento indimenticabile allenarsi nel tempio mondiale dell'aikido a Tokyo. Ne hai da raccontare.....


----------



## brenin (29 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si, stupendo! Però ero avvantaggiato, sono partito "raccomandato" da alcuni praticanti e sensei nipponici del dojo Aikikai di Roma, e lì mi sono allenato nel tempio mondiale dell'Aikido, a Tokyo. Emozione incredibile, e *allenamenti massacranti *rispetto a quelli italiani


Assolutamente.... io parlo per il karate ma oltre a quello si lavorava sulla "testa" e sull'alimentazione,sui riflessi,ed alla base c'era lo zen. Esperienze indimenticabili ( tra l'altro a tutte le ore del giorno, vere immersioni "full time" )...


----------



## oscuro (29 Febbraio 2016)

*No*



feather ha detto:


> Ma anche lo sparare alle spalle al ladro mi pare una stronzata. Se io gli sparo e in quella lui si gira io vado in gabbia per 20 anni?? Ma siamo matti?


Non è una questione di spalle o meno.La difesa deve essere proporzionata all'offesa,se il ladro scappa,TU NON SEI autorizzato a sparare,e ti assumi la responsabilità di farlo anche se spari in aria,cosa che non SI DEVE FARE in centri abitati, almeno che non sei proprio nella posizione di DOVER DARE l'ultimo avvertimento....


----------



## brenin (29 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è una questione di spalle o meno.*La difesa deve essere proporzionata all'offesa*,se il ladro scappa,TU NON SEI autorizzato a sparare,e ti assumi la responsabilità di farlo anche se spari in aria,cosa che non SI DEVE FARE in centri abitati, almeno che non sei proprio nella posizione di DOVER DARE l'ultimo avvertimento....


Verissimo.... sul grassetto si entra in un campo minato,viste le interpretazioni che danno i magistrati.... e tal volta non basta quanto scrivi, se non in pericolo di vita o di morte ed anche li poi devi dimostrare di esserlo veramente stato in pericolo di vita.... bel problema certamente.


----------



## oscuro (29 Febbraio 2016)

*Brenin*



brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo.... sul grassetto si entra in un campo minato,viste le interpretazioni che danno i magistrati.... e tal volta non basta quanto scrivi, se non in pericolo di vita o di morte ed anche li poi devi dimostrare di esserlo veramente stato in pericolo di vita.... bel problema certamente.


Questo è proprio il punto della questione.
Se non in pericolo di vita......
Il sentirsi in pericolo di vita a MIO parere è un sentire soggettivo.
Se nel tuo esercizio entrano per fare una rapina a mano armata,CAZZO IO MI SENTO IN PERICOLO DI VITA,stessa cosa se entro dentro casa e trovo un ladro che fa un passo verso la mia persona...IO MI SENTO IN PERICOLO DI VITA,ma in tutto questo i giudici e molte persone non capiscono la dose di stress nel venir minacciati o aggrediti da persone armate,E IO non mi sento di GIUDICARE NEGATIVAMENTE CHI ESTRAE UN'ARMA E SPARA.


----------



## Nobody (29 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Bella esperienza,io feci altrettanto ( karate però )... che dire sugli allenamenti.... altro pianeta,altri sensei,tutto ( o quasi ) diverso rispetto a tanti nostri dojo. *Grande fortuna ed evento indimenticabile allenarsi nel tempio mondiale dell'aikido a Tokyo*. Ne hai da raccontare.....


Eravamo in tre praticanti, ci allenavamo assieme... periodo indimenticabile, sotto tutti i punti di vista! Nostalgia.........


----------



## Nobody (29 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro;1673426[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Non è una questione di spalle o meno*.La difesa deve essere proporzionata all'offesa,se il ladro scappa,TU NON SEI autorizzato a sparare,*e ti assumi la responsabilità di farlo anche se spari in aria,cosa che non SI DEVE FARE in centri abitati, almeno che non sei proprio nella posizione di DOVER DARE l'ultimo avvertimento....


:up:


----------



## Nobody (29 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è proprio il punto della questione.
> Se non in pericolo di vita......
> Il sentirsi in pericolo di vita a MIO parere è un sentire soggettivo.
> Se nel tuo esercizio entrano per fare una rapina a mano armata,CAZZO IO MI SENTO IN PERICOLO DI VITA,stessa cosa se entro dentro casa e trovo un ladro che fa un passo verso la mia persona...IO MI SENTO IN PERICOLO DI VITA,ma in tutto questo i giudici e molte persone non capiscono la dose di stress nel venir minacciati o aggrediti da persone armate,E IO non mi sento di GIUDICARE NEGATIVAMENTE CHI ESTRAE UN'ARMA E SPARA.


Se mi puntano un'arma contro, è o dovrebbe essere sempre legittima difesa, non c'è stress che tenga. Un giudice che non capisce questo è un deficiente o in malafede.


----------



## brenin (29 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se mi puntano un'arma contro, è o dovrebbe essere sempre legittima difesa, non c'è stress che tenga. Un giudice che non capisce questo è un deficiente o in malafede.


Ovviamente quoto. Ma sottolineo, a riconferma/riafforzamento  di quanto scrivi le regole d'ingaggio che hanno le forze dell'ordine.... L'episodio successo a Roma,al Viminale,dove un pazzo ha sparato e ferito dei passanti, pur in presenza di carabinieri armati ( che non hanno abbattuto lo sparatore ) ,la dice lunga ....


----------



## Brunetta (29 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è una questione di spalle o meno.La difesa deve essere proporzionata all'offesa,se il ladro scappa,TU NON SEI autorizzato a sparare,e ti assumi la responsabilità di farlo anche se spari in aria,cosa che non SI DEVE FARE in centri abitati, almeno che non sei proprio nella posizione di DOVER DARE l'ultimo avvertimento....





oscuro ha detto:


> Questo è proprio il punto della questione.
> Se non in pericolo di vita......
> Il sentirsi in pericolo di vita a MIO parere è un sentire soggettivo.
> Se nel tuo esercizio entrano per fare una rapina a mano armata,CAZZO IO MI SENTO IN PERICOLO DI VITA,stessa cosa se entro dentro casa e trovo un ladro che fa un passo verso la mia persona...IO MI SENTO IN PERICOLO DI VITA,ma in tutto questo i giudici e molte persone non capiscono la dose di stress nel venir minacciati o aggrediti da persone armate,E IO non mi sento di GIUDICARE NEGATIVAMENTE CHI ESTRAE UN'ARMA E SPARA.


Intervento serio ed equilibrato.
Un conto è la comprensione anche per  "l'eccesso" di legittima difesa, altra cosa è l'assurdo teorizzare il far West che era appunto far da un'organizzazione statuale che si riserva il diritto all'uso REGOLAMENTATO della violenza.
Altrimenti le Forze dell'ordine cosa ci stanno a  fare?
Proclamare il diritto alla difesa individuale non va solo contro princìpi etici, va contro l'idea di Stato di diritto.


----------



## brenin (29 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intervento serio ed equilibrato.
> Un conto è la comprensione anche per  "l'eccesso" di legittima difesa, altra cosa è l'assurdo teorizzare il far West che era appunto far da un'organizzazione statuale che si riserva il diritto all'uso REGOLAMENTATO della violenza.
> Altrimenti le Forze dell'ordine cosa ci stanno a  fare?
> Proclamare il diritto alla difesa individuale non va solo contro princìpi etici, va contro l'idea di *Stato di diritto*.


Stato di diritto.... bel punto di partenza.... sei realmente convinta che viviamo in uno Stato di diritto ???


----------



## Brunetta (29 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Stato di diritto.... bel punto di partenza.... sei realmente convinta che viviamo in uno Stato di diritto ???


Certo.
Come tutte le cose umane è una costruzione.
E non credo proprio che i veri problemi riguardino questo tipo di reati.


----------



## oscuro (29 Febbraio 2016)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> Se mi puntano un'arma contro, è o dovrebbe essere sempre legittima difesa, non c'è stress che tenga. Un giudice che non capisce questo è un deficiente o in malafede.


Ok,questo è chiaro.
Ma se io dentro casa mia,trovo un ladro,che di notte invece di scappare avanza verso la mia persona...IO MI SENTO sotto minaccia...che ne so se è armato o no?


----------



## brenin (29 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo.
> Come tutte le cose umane è una costruzione.
> E non credo proprio che i veri problemi riguardino questo tipo di reati.


Sono in completo disaccordo. Nella misura in cui il sistema giudiziario è una scheggia impazzita,non si può parlare di qualsiasi tipo di "costruzione" . I veri problemi possono essere molti,ma una famiglia massacrata di botte ben difficilmente vedrà i responsabili scontare la giusta pena. Ed è inutile elencare i casi giudiziari al proposito..... Se lo Stato ( essenzialmente magistratura e forze dell'ordine ) non sono in grado di tutelare la sicurezza, è forse meglio che si pensi ad un "nuovo" stato di diritto nel quale chi delinque venga assicurato alla giustizia e scontare pene consone al crimine effettuato,senza condoni,sconti di pena,attenuanti più o meno generiche e - soprattutto - interpretazioni proprie da parte del giudicante.


----------



## Nobody (29 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,questo è chiaro.
> Ma se io dentro casa mia,trovo un ladro,che di notte invece di scappare avanza verso la mia persona...IO MI SENTO sotto minaccia...che ne so se è armato o no?


infatti... se fossi armato, in una situazione del genere cercherei di mantenere il sangue freddo e lo punterei intimandogli di andarsene. A quel punto la scelta l'ha lui, solamente lui. Se va via, pace... se mi si lancia contro, subirò un processo.


----------



## Nobody (29 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intervento serio ed equilibrato.
> Un conto è la comprensione anche per  "l'eccesso" di legittima difesa, *altra cosa è l'assurdo teorizzare il far West *che era appunto far da un'organizzazione statuale che si riserva il diritto all'uso REGOLAMENTATO della violenza.
> Altrimenti le Forze dell'ordine cosa ci stanno a  fare?
> Proclamare il diritto alla difesa individuale non va solo contro princìpi etici, va contro l'idea di Stato di diritto.


Una via di mezzo no, eh? Vorrei capire chi qui sta teorizzando un assurdo far west. Le forze dell'ordine non sono onnipresenti, e se ti trovi nella tragica circostanza di dover difendere la tua vita e quella dei tuoi cari, questi sofismi sullo stato di diritto passano in secondo piano. Un criminale mi aggredisce? Ho il diritto di difendermi.


----------



## brenin (29 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Una via di mezzo no, eh? Vorrei capire chi qui sta teorizzando un assurdo far west. Le forze dell'ordine non sono onnipresenti, e se ti trovi nella tragica circostanza di dover difendere la tua vita e quella dei tuoi cari, questi sofismi sullo stato di diritto passano in secondo piano. Un criminale mi aggredisce? Ho il diritto di difendermi.


:up: e le stesse forze dell'ordine ci devono pensare bene prima di sparare....


----------



## Nicka (29 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Una via di mezzo no, eh? Vorrei capire chi qui sta teorizzando un assurdo far west. Le forze dell'ordine non sono onnipresenti, e se ti trovi nella tragica circostanza di dover difendere la tua vita e quella dei tuoi cari, questi sofismi sullo stato di diritto passano in secondo piano. Un criminale mi aggredisce? Ho il diritto di difendermi.


Quoto.


----------



## oscuro (29 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



brenin ha detto:


> :up: e le stesse forze dell'ordine ci devono pensare bene prima di sparare....


Per loro è ancora peggio....perchè dovrebbero saper fronteggiare in maniera lucida e fredda ogni tipo di possibilità.


----------



## Nobody (29 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> :up: e le stesse forze dell'ordine ci devono pensare bene prima di sparare....


certo, ma d'altronde rispetto al normale cittadino, sono addestrate per certe situazioni. Sull'uso delle armi da fuoco carabinieri e poliziotti sono ben formati. Basta vedere le differenze di comportamento coi colleghi d'oltreoceano, che sparano spesso come dementi anche su ragazzini disarmati (solo se neri, ovviamente).


----------



## perplesso (29 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> certo, ma d'altronde rispetto al normale cittadino, sono addestrate per certe situazioni. Sull'uso delle armi da fuoco carabinieri e poliziotti sono ben formati. Basta vedere le differenze di comportamento coi colleghi d'oltreoceano, che sparano spesso come dementi anche su ragazzini disarmati (solo se neri, ovviamente).


sparano solo sui ragazzi neri o solo se sparano ai ragazzi neri la cosa diventa una notizia?


----------



## Nobody (29 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sparano solo sui ragazzi neri o solo se sparano ai ragazzi neri la cosa diventa una notizia?


Sparano soprattutto sui ragazzi neri. Se per errore ammazzano un bianco disarmato, poi sono cazzi loro.


----------



## perplesso (29 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sparano soprattutto sui ragazzi neri. Se per errore ammazzano un bianco disarmato, poi sono cazzi loro.


hai dati certi di questo?   a livello proprio statistico?   o non possiamo prendere in considerazione il fatto che durante questa amministrazione le problematiche razziali si siano aggravate, anche in base a decisioni quantomeno discutibili su addestramento ed armamento dei poliziotti?


----------



## brenin (29 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai dati certi di questo?   a livello proprio statistico?   o non possiamo prendere in considerazione il fatto che durante questa amministrazione le problematiche razziali si siano aggravate, anche in base a decisioni quantomeno discutibili su addestramento ed armamento dei poliziotti?


qui: http://www.agi.it/estero/2015/06/02...uccide_piu_neri_disarmati_che_bianchi-179125/

si può leggere un articolo interessante.


----------



## Nobody (29 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai dati certi di questo?   a livello proprio statistico?   o non possiamo prendere in considerazione il fatto che durante questa amministrazione le problematiche razziali si siano aggravate, anche in base a decisioni quantomeno discutibili su addestramento ed armamento dei poliziotti?


Non ho dati certi nemmeno sull'effettiva conquista della luna, ma tendo a pensare che sia vera


----------



## perplesso (29 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> qui: http://www.agi.it/estero/2015/06/02...uccide_piu_neri_disarmati_che_bianchi-179125/
> 
> si può leggere un articolo interessante.


l'articolo cita un 25% di ispanici.   curioso come anche questi non facciano granchè notizia.


Mentre non c'è da sorprendersi del fatto che una buona fetta dei casi avvenga a Los Angeles, dove il fenomeno delle gang di neri è endemico da almeno 40 anni.

curiosamente non si fa alcun accenno al fatto che certi distretti di polizia negli USA siano stati misteriosamente riforniti di fucili semiautomatici e mitra leggeri, tutte armi che hanno poco senso in mano a dei poliziotti.


----------



## brenin (29 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'articolo cita un 25% di ispanici.   curioso come anche questi non facciano granchè notizia.
> 
> 
> Mentre non c'è da sorprendersi del fatto che una buona fetta dei casi avvenga a Los Angeles, dove il fenomeno delle gang di neri è endemico da almeno 40 anni.
> ...


Penso che abbiano perso la misura... a Los Angeles il LAPD, sai meglio di me, ne ha combinate da vendere,tanto da provocare anche disordini durati giorni a seguito del famoso pestaggio di Rodney King.... in molti casi uccidono a sangue freddo,addirittura potenziali sospetti disarmati, il che - per logica deduzione - significa che hanno parte delle forze di polizia inadatte e psicologicamente instabili.


----------



## oscuro (29 Febbraio 2016)

*Allora*

Un esempio per farvi capire:
Roma,qualche mese fa,una volante della polizia intima l'alt ad una lancia liybra,via Maria Battistini,strada molto trafficata.
La Lancia lybra FORZA il posto di blocco,inizia un furioso inseguimento, la fuga è ammessa......,NONOSTANTE GLI AGENTI ABBIANO RISCHIATO DI ESSERE INVESTITI,non possono sparare.....
L'inseguimento è percoloso,la Lybra raggiunge i 140 orari in città per sfuggire alla volante.
Il capopattuglia della voltante  intima all'autista di RALLENTARE e NON ESAGERARE,perchè capisce che con l'umentare della velocità,i pericoli per gli ignari passanti sarebbero aumentati,purtroppo la LANCIA LYBRA NON RALLENTA e finsisce fuori strada investendo una decina di persone e uccidendo una povera donna filippina,la volante arresta la sua corsa,ma i fuggitivi riescono a scappare.
Li prenderanno qualche giorno dopo,macchina rubata,e chi guidava la lancia aveva 17 anni e nessuna patente,etnia dell'est senza ne arte ne parte......
La questione è:quel capopattuglia si sente responabile di quella morte,anche se ovviamente il suo comportamento è stato giudicato irreprensibile sotto tutti gli aspetti.
Ora io non dico che dobbiam uniformarci all'america,ma alle nostre forze dell'ordine vogliamo dare della forme di tutela più consone alla pericolosità delle loro attività lavorative qualsiasi esse siano?Così la legge tutela troppo i delinquenti,le regole d'ingaggio sono a sfavore del'operatore di polizia....non un buon viatico per uno stato di diritto.


----------



## Nobody (29 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Penso che abbiano perso la misura... a Los Angeles il LAPD, sai meglio di me, ne ha combinate da vendere,tanto da provocare anche disordini durati giorni a seguito del famoso pestaggio di Rodney King.... *in molti casi uccidono a sangue freddo,addirittura potenziali sospetti disarmati,* il che - per logica deduzione -* significa che hanno parte delle forze di polizia inadatte e psicologicamente instabili*.


Purtroppo si, vero.


----------



## Nobody (29 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un esempio per farvi capire:
> Roma,qualche mese fa,una volante della polizia intima l'alt ad una lancia liybra,via Maria Battistini,strada molto trafficata.
> La Lancia lybra FORZA il posto di blocco,inizia un furioso inseguimento, la fuga è ammessa......,NONOSTANTE GLI AGENTI ABBIANO RISCHIATO DI ESSERE INVESTITI,non possono sparare.....
> L'inseguimento è percoloso,la Lybra raggiunge i 140 orari in città per sfuggire alla volante.
> ...


Un mio amico carabiniere però mi dice che alla fine i vantaggi di questi comportamenti sono superiori agli svantaggi... perchè se ci fosse più larghezza nelle regole di ingaggio, oltre a mettere più frequentemente in pericolo i cittadini sulla scena, il pericolo vero è che si innalzerebbe il tasso di uso di armi da fuoco pure tra i delinquenti. Della serie, se so che tu tutore dell'ordine spari più facilmente, tendo a sparare pure io. Alla fine, dice che negli stati dove la polizia spara di più, ci sono più morti pure tra i poliziotti.


----------



## oscuro (29 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> Un mio amico carabiniere però mi dice che alla fine i vantaggi di questi comportamenti sono superiori agli svantaggi... perchè se ci fosse più larghezza nelle regole di ingaggio, oltre a mettere più frequentemente in pericolo i cittadini sulla scena, il pericolo vero è che si innalzerebbe il tasso di uso di armi da fuoco pure tra i delinquenti. Della serie, se so che tu tutore dell'ordine spari più facilmente, tendo a sparare pure io. Alla fine, dice che negli stati dove la polizia spara di più, ci sono più morti pure tra i poliziotti.


E questo è anche vero.
E fino a qualche anno fa forse ha pure funzionato bene....!Il problema è adesso,con questa microcriminalità dell est,violenti e cattivi.....ti sparano per 50 euro.


----------



## brenin (29 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un esempio per farvi capire:
> Roma,qualche mese fa,una volante della polizia intima l'alt ad una lancia liybra,via Maria Battistini,strada molto trafficata.
> La Lancia lybra FORZA il posto di blocco,inizia un furioso inseguimento, la fuga è ammessa......,NONOSTANTE GLI AGENTI ABBIANO RISCHIATO DI ESSERE INVESTITI,non possono sparare.....
> L'inseguimento è percoloso,la Lybra raggiunge i 140 orari in città per sfuggire alla volante.
> ...


Quoto. 
qui : http://www.direttanews.it/2015/12/0...rmata-la-condanna-per-il-pirata-della-strada/

si può leggere di una sentenza ad un pirata della strada che uccise una ragazzina. La sentenza è di pochi mesi fa.In carcere non sconterà i 3 anni,per cui - oltre a quanto giustamente scrivi - bisogna rivedere 8 di nuovo ) anche il codice penale.


----------



## brenin (29 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Un mio amico carabiniere però mi dice che alla fine i vantaggi di questi comportamenti sono superiori agli svantaggi... perchè se ci fosse più larghezza nelle regole di ingaggio, oltre a mettere più frequentemente in pericolo i cittadini sulla scena, il pericolo vero è che si innalzerebbe il tasso di uso di armi da fuoco pure tra i delinquenti. Della serie, se so che tu tutore dell'ordine spari più facilmente, tendo a sparare pure io. Alla fine, dice che negli stati dove la polizia spara di più, ci sono più morti pure tra i poliziotti.


qui : http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...-chigi-durante-giuramento-del-governo/577150/

si parla della sparatoria nella quale due carabinieri sono rimasti feriti ( uno in modo grave )... quello che mi fa specie è che è stato arrestato dopo collutazione.... che regole "reali" d'ingaggio hanno le nostre forze dell'ordine ? Nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che siano decisamente diverse da quelle rese note.


----------



## oscuro (29 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



brenin ha detto:


> qui : http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...-chigi-durante-giuramento-del-governo/577150/
> 
> si parla della sparatoria nella quale due carabinieri sono rimasti feriti ( uno in modo grave )... quello che mi fa specie è che è stato arrestato dopo collutazione.... che regole "reali" d'ingaggio hanno le nostre forze dell'ordine ? Nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che siano decisamente diverse da quelle rese note.


Risposta facile:non le hanno.Buon senso ed esperienza,si rifanno agli articoli previsti per l'uso leggittimo delle armi,consapevoli del fatto che se bagliano in strada rischiano sulla loro pelle,sia per le attività di contrasto ai criminali,si per una magistratura che sappiamo benissimo come funziona in questo paese.


----------



## perplesso (29 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Penso che abbiano perso la misura... a Los Angeles il LAPD, sai meglio di me, ne ha combinate da vendere,tanto da provocare anche disordini durati giorni a seguito del famoso pestaggio di Rodney King.... in molti casi uccidono a sangue freddo,addirittura potenziali sospetti disarmati, il che - per logica deduzione - significa che hanno parte delle forze di polizia inadatte e psicologicamente instabili.


credo che dopo 4 mesi di servizio in certi quartieri di LA pure io sparerei ai passeri a vista.

mi possono stupire le cose se avvengono che so in Utah o in South Dakota.    che la polizia spari nelle periferie di LA o NYC o in certe aree degli stati del sud, francamente non mi stupisce manco un po'


----------



## brenin (29 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Risposta facile:non le hanno.Buon senso ed esperienza,si rifanno agli articoli previsti per l'uso leggittimo delle armi,consapevoli del fatto che se bagliano in strada rischiano sulla loro pelle,sia per le attività di contrasto ai criminali,si per *una magistratura che sappiamo benissimo come funziona in questo paese*.


Straquoto. Ecco il primo vero e gravissimo problema....


----------



## brenin (29 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> credo che dopo 4 mesi di servizio in certi quartieri di LA pure io sparerei ai passeri a vista.
> 
> mi possono stupire le cose se avvengono che so in Utah o in South Dakota.    che la polizia spari nelle periferie di LA o NYC o in certe aree degli stati del sud, francamente non mi stupisce manco un po'


Vero,però si parla di potenziali sospetti disarmati,uccisi a sangue freddo... ci sono video terrificanti in rete....


----------



## oscuro (29 Febbraio 2016)

*Brenin*



brenin ha detto:


> Straquoto. Ecco il primo vero e gravissimo problema....


Personalmente non ho nulla verso la magistratura,ovvio,ci saranno le mele marce anche li,il problema è questa cazzo di classe politica,il problema di fondo siamo noi italiani.


----------



## perplesso (29 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero,però si parla di potenziali sospetti disarmati,uccisi a sangue freddo... ci sono video terrificanti in rete....


il morto innocente è purtroppo statisticamente prevedibile.    e molto facilmente sfruttabile per campagne d'odio.

il resto delle situazioni vanno contestualizzate, altrimenti non si capiscono davvero le cose.   insomma non è che i poliziotti americani siano tutti militanti del KKK, oltretutto parvemi che neri ed ispanici facciano parte delle forze di polizia americane da decenni.

tornando IT, la situazione nelle città medie e grandi in Italia si sta americanizzando anche in quel senso.

e non è un bel vivere.   se mi si permette la considerazione, non vorrei essere una donna giovane in Italia nè in Europa, oggi come oggi.


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Personalmente non ho nulla verso la magistratura,ovvio,ci saranno le mele marce anche li,il problema è questa cazzo di classe politica,*il problema di fondo siamo noi italiani.*


Vero, purtroppo.


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il morto innocente è purtroppo statisticamente prevedibile.    e molto facilmente sfruttabile per campagne d'odio.
> 
> il resto delle situazioni vanno contestualizzate, altrimenti non si capiscono davvero le cose.   insomma non è che i poliziotti americani siano tutti militanti del KKK, oltretutto parvemi che neri ed ispanici facciano parte delle forze di polizia americane da decenni.
> 
> ...


L'Italia (e lentamente l'intera Europa) si sta americanizzando. Lavoro sempre più precario, frammentazione familiare, varietà di etnie, perdita di identità storica, sociale, culturale.
Non so se questo sia pianificato e voluto o sia un evento storico non pilotato. Ma è un fatto.


----------



## Alessandra (1 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> L'Italia (e lentamente l'intera Europa) si sta americanizzando. Lavoro sempre più precario, frammentazione familiare, varietà di etnie, perdita di identità storica, sociale, culturale.
> Non so se questo sia pianificato e voluto o sia un evento storico non pilotato. Ma è un fatto.


Si americanizza solo copiando il "peggio".
Se si americanizzasse anche per la meritocrazia non sarebbe male.


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Si americanizza solo copiando il "peggio".
> *Se si americanizzasse anche per la meritocrazia non sarebbe male.*


*
*sono andato in pensione con questa aspirazione :up: solo diplomato ma mai trovato lavoro e ripiegato nell'artigianato che li sì valeva il lavoro specialistico e onesto, cosa che ora con l'arrivo di tanti , diciamo così, stranieri si è imbastardito cioè anche qui la meritocrazia è andata a farsi benedire


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Si americanizza solo copiando il "peggio".
> Se si americanizzasse anche per la meritocrazia non sarebbe male.


Vero... ma il problema quando si copia, è che generalmente il risultato è peggiore del sorgente


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> [/U][/B]sono andato in pensione con questa aspirazione :up: solo diplomato ma mai trovato lavoro e ripiegato nell'artigianato che li sì valeva il lavoro specialistico e onesto, cosa che ora con l'arrivo di tanti , diciamo così, stranieri si è imbastardito cioè anche qui la meritocrazia è andata a farsi benedire


Tieni conto che ormai anche negli states i nuovi posti di lavoro creati sono per la maggior parte a bassa produttività e specializzazione, sottopagati, e altamente precari. In questo contesto anche la meritocrazia anglosassone e protestante sta scomparendo.
La delocalizzazione delle attività produttive verso i nuovi paesi emergenti, ha spostato lì redditi e competenze.


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Tieni conto che ormai anche negli states i nuovi posti di lavoro creati sono per la maggior parte a bassa produttività e specializzazione, sottopagati, e altamente precari. In questo contesto anche la meritocrazia anglosassone e protestante sta scomparendo.
> La delocalizzazione delle attività produttive verso i nuovi paesi emergenti, ha spostato lì redditi e competenze.


penso che tu stia affermando una verità, ma bisogna anche dire che prima erano pochi ora c'è ne una moltitudine di gente che si sposta , per cui non sono tutti laureati ma c'è gente che cerca anche lavori diciamo umili ma più redditizi, per dirti nella metà degli anni 50 un coetaneo di mio padre parti con un amico per l'australia pensando  di trovare un buon lavoro nel campo dell'edilizia in poco tempo ritorno con la coda tra le gambe asserendo che nessuno regalava niente bisognava lavorare duro come in italia, altra sperienza mio nipote dirige un gruppo di altri ingegneri ed ha soltanto 37 anni ha lavorato sempre all'estero non dico cosa per ovvi motivi


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> penso che tu stia affermando una verità, ma bisogna anche dire che prima erano pochi ora c'è ne una moltitudine di gente che si sposta , per cui non sono tutti laureati ma c'è gente che cerca anche lavori diciamo umili ma più redditizi, per dirti nella metà degli anni 50 un coetaneo di mio padre parti con un amico per l'australia pensando  di trovare un buon lavoro nel campo dell'edilizia in poco tempo ritorno con la coda tra le gambe asserendo che* nessuno regalava niente bisognava lavorare duro come in italia*, altra sperienza mio nipote dirige un gruppo di altri ingegneri ed ha soltanto 37 anni ha lavorato sempre all'estero non dico cosa per ovvi motivi


Certo, si deve lavorare duro. Comunque nell'alta tecnologia ormai la cosa è impressionante. Apparati molto sofisticati che prima ci fornivano aziende italiane (o al massimo europee) ora vengono acquistati dalla Cina. E funzionano mediamente meglio, costando meno. Quando poi costano meno, perchè in alcuni casi specifici stanno diventando gli unici prodotti sul mercato, non c'è nemmeno la possibilità di concorrenza.
Questo travaso di competenze e produzione verso lontani mercati lentamente distruggerà lo stile di vita che conosciamo... e il processo è già ben avviato.


----------



## perplesso (1 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> L'Italia (e lentamente l'intera Europa) si sta americanizzando. Lavoro sempre più precario, frammentazione familiare, varietà di etnie, perdita di identità storica, sociale, culturale.
> Non so se questo sia pianificato e voluto o sia un evento storico non pilotato. Ma è un fatto.


tendenzialmente noi copiamo quello che succede a NYC.    dimentichiamo quasi sempre il resto degli USA.
quindi dimentichiamo la parte buona.

le migrazioni indotte di questo decennio non sono un caso.


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tendenzialmente noi copiamo quello che succede a NYC.    dimentichiamo quasi sempre il resto degli USA.
> quindi dimentichiamo la parte buona.
> 
> *le migrazioni indotte di questo decennio non sono un caso*.


Lo penso anch'io, ma non mi riferivo solo alle migrazioni.


----------



## perplesso (1 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io, ma non mi riferivo solo alle migrazioni.


il discorso del lavoro precario è altrettanto figlio di una americanizzazione distorta.    perchè chi ha vissuto/lavorato negli USA sa come il sistema sia estremamente flessibile sia in uscita che in entrata, per cui la famosa questione per cui puoi perdere il lavoro al mattino e trovarne un altro al pomeriggio, beh è vera.


qui invece si pretende massima flessibilità in uscita e si ha massima rigidità in entrata, per cui se sei una donna in età fertile (diciamo fascia 25-40 anni) non ti si fa il contratto perchè poi mi resti incinta e mi tocca pagarti lasciandoti a casa, se hai più di 40 anni magari in maternità non vai più, ma sei "troppo vecchia" per quasi tutti i lavori.

se sei uomo, per fare lo stesso lavoro che fino agli anni '90 si faceva col diploma da ragioniere, ora vogliono il master MBA, solo che il master MBA vuol dire che prima dei 25-26 anni almeno non hai finito con gli studi e se non sei paraculato o un genio assoluto, cominci ad essere vecchio pure tu.

insomma a me viene in mente più le ferriere dickensiane che il modello USA.


----------



## brenin (1 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il discorso del lavoro precario è altrettanto figlio di una americanizzazione distorta.    perchè chi ha vissuto/lavorato negli USA sa come il sistema sia estremamente flessibile sia in uscita che in entrata, per cui la famosa questione per cui puoi perdere il lavoro al mattino e trovarne un altro al pomeriggio, beh è vera.
> 
> 
> qui invece si pretende massima flessibilità in uscita e si ha massima rigidità in entrata, per cui se sei una donna in età fertile (diciamo fascia 25-40 anni) non ti si fa il contratto perchè poi mi resti incinta e mi tocca pagarti lasciandoti a casa, se hai più di 40 anni magari in maternità non vai più, ma sei "troppo vecchia" per quasi tutti i lavori.
> ...


Aggiungo un particolare.... gli americani non si fanno problemi a spostarsi, anche per migliaia di chilometri ( mia cugina,diplomatasi all'Ucla, andò a lavorare per Ibm a New York, e ti assicuro che non è un caso isolato ). Inoltre le aziende si "accaparrano" quelli che a loro  avviso reputano studenti eccelsi ancor prima che ottengano la laurea,facendo firmare loro un pre-contratto.... altro mondo.


----------



## perplesso (1 Marzo 2016)

ovvio.

un master in MBA tra le altre cose ti fa credere di essere onnisciente sulla materia e sulla carta lo sei anche.

ma la pratica lavorativa è altro mondo, se ci entri oggi come oggi quasi un decennio dopo a quando ci si entrava nel XX secolo, anche la tua capacità adattativa mentale ne risente.   perchè una volta che ti sei fissato dei modelli, smontarli è dura.

la mobilità intraterriroriale è tema che estenderebbe il discorso alla difficoltà di trovare abitazioni decenti a prezzi accessibili.


----------



## brenin (1 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ovvio.
> 
> un master in MBA tra le altre cose ti fa credere di essere onnisciente sulla materia e sulla carta lo sei anche.
> 
> ...


Straquoto. Ad inculcare "modelli" le nostre università sono imbattibili, ai fini concreti però i risultati si vedono....
Dove lavoro sono stati inseriti giovani laureati,alcuni con Mba... personalmente sono rimasto attonito e quasi intimorito delle loro "certezze", basate su ipotesi e valutazioni astratte che ben poco hanno a che fare con la realtà dei mercati,in continua evoluzione e pertanto difficili da prevedere già nel breve periodo. Eppure mi portano business plan addirittura quinquennali ... con le loro relazioni .... però quando gli chiedi previsione del dollaro a 1 e 3 mesi ti guardano esterefatti.... non dispero comunque,poco alla volta riusciremo a riportarli nel mondo reale.....


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il discorso del lavoro precario è altrettanto figlio di una americanizzazione distorta.    perchè chi ha vissuto/lavorato negli USA sa come il sistema sia estremamente flessibile sia in uscita che in entrata,* per cui la famosa questione per cui puoi perdere il lavoro al mattino e trovarne un altro al pomeriggio, beh è vera.*
> 
> 
> qui invece si pretende massima flessibilità in uscita e si ha massima rigidità in entrata, per cui se sei una donna in età fertile (diciamo fascia 25-40 anni) non ti si fa il contratto perchè poi mi resti incinta e mi tocca pagarti lasciandoti a casa, se hai più di 40 anni magari in maternità non vai più, ma sei "troppo vecchia" per quasi tutti i lavori.
> ...


Lo è sempre meno. Lo dicono gli economisti, non io. C'è un generale downgrade nei posti di lavoro... perdita di competenze e di produttività.
D'altronde è il principio dei vasi comunicanti.  La globalizzazione dei capitali, delle merci, del lavoro e delle persone non poteva che produrre tutto ciò. Chi era in alto tende a scendere, chi in basso a salire.
Chiaramente partendo da una situazione elevata come quella americana, il tempo necessario per passare da una crisi sistemica generale alla rovina, è lungo. Ma Edward Gibbon o Asimov hanno spiegato bene come crolla un impero.


----------



## brenin (1 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lo è sempre meno. Lo dicono gli economisti, non io. C'è un generale downgrade nei posti di lavoro... perdita di competenze e di produttività.
> D'altronde è il principio dei vasi comunicanti.  La globalizzazione dei capitali, delle merci, del lavoro e delle persone non poteva che produrre tutto ciò. Chi era in alto tende a scendere, chi in basso a salire.
> Chiaramente *partendo da una situazione elevata come quella americana*, *il tempo necessario per passare da una crisi sistemica generale alla rovina, è lungo*. Ma Edward Gibbon o Asimov hanno spiegato bene come crolla un impero.


Vero,può essere lungo... però i cinesi li tengono in pugno ( 1300 miliardi di dollari in titoli di stato dello zio Sam ).... in una cosa sono stati maestri gli americani.... a rifilare i titoli spazzatura dei sub prime a mezzo mondo....
Se interessa la finanza,consiglo la visione del film " La grande scommessa ".... sulle nefandezze che hanno commesso i banksters americani.....


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero,può essere lungo... però i cinesi li tengono in pugno ( 1300 miliardi di dollari in titoli di stato dello zio Sam )....* in una cosa sono stati maestri gli americani.... a rifilare i titoli spazzatura dei sub prime a mezzo mondo....*
> Se interessa la finanza,consiglo la visione del film " La grande scommessa ".... sulle nefandezze che hanno commesso i banksters americani.....



Si, lo cerco!
Loro in ultima analisi fanno soprattutto affidamento sull'apparato militare, ma anche le legioni romane sembravano invincibili...


----------



## brenin (1 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si, lo cerco!
> Loro in ultima analisi fanno soprattutto affidamento sull'apparato militare, ma anche le legioni romane sembravano invincibili...


Hai visto hateful eight ? anche quello già in videoteca....


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Hai visto hateful eight ? anche quello già in videoteca....


Certo, al cinema due volte... non posso perdermi un film del mio pazzoide preferito


----------

